# Diablo 3: Fehler 37 und Fehler 74 - Spieler sind sauer auf Blizzard



## FlorianStangl (31. Mai 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Diablo 3: Fehler 37 und Fehler 74 - Spieler sind sauer auf Blizzard* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Diablo 3: Fehler 37 und Fehler 74 - Spieler sind sauer auf Blizzard


----------



## Morathi (31. Mai 2012)

Alte Marketingweisheit: Es ist nicht so wichtig, ob das Produkt eine gute Qualität hat. Wichtiger ist, einen guten Support zu bieten. Selbst ein mieses Produkt wird in den Augen der Konsumenten als "gut" eingestuft, wenn der Service stimmt.

Das Problem ist ärgerlich, was die Menschen aber wütend macht ist Blizzards komplette Funkstille zum Thema. Die schweigen sich einfach aus, was die Misstimmung nur noch anheizt.
(Ich konnte gestern vereinzelt spielen und ich seh das auch noch alles relativ gelassen, aber wenn man mal Forum stöbert wird sich doch auch sehr viel über die fehlende Kommunikation geheult).


----------



## Soulja110 (31. Mai 2012)

"Diablo 3 hat gefälligst zu funktionieren."

bester Satz...


----------



## kRaNkEsKiNd (31. Mai 2012)

Tja, die Server aufstocken, das wäre was. Ist jedoch nicht wirklich wirtschaftlich gedacht. Blizzard weiß ganz genau, dass sich die Spielerzahl in den nächsten Tagen, Wochen, Monaten Stück für Stück abbauen wird. Es ist also viel bequemer einfach so etwas in Kauf zu nehmen.

Warum werden weltweit Release-Partys geschmissen oder zu mindestens  von Blizzard zugelassen, wenn die Server gar nicht in der Lage waren diesem Ansturm auszuhalten. Das ist doch auch nicht feierlich und eigentlich ziemlich frech. Es ist auch nichts, was Blizzard - selbst wenn sie das so gerne betonen - nicht hätte vorhersehen können. Die müssen doch wissen wie viele DVDs sie pressen. Außerdem gibt es Marketing-Institute die sich ausschließlich mit den möglichen Absatzzahlen befassen. 

Aber nein. So etwas kostet viel mehr Geld und vor allem auch nicht für die Ewigkeit, da die Spieler weniger werden. Die meisten großen Online Spiele der letzten Jahre wurden nicht besser, weil die Server aufgestockt wurden, sondern einfach weil der erste Gratis-Monat zu Ende war und die Abonnementen-Zahl sank. 

Für Blizzard ist das Alles immer wieder total überraschend. Bei jedem Spiel sind sie erstaunt über die Login Frequenz, den Ansturm, die Spielerzahlen, das alle Menschen sich einen Patch runterladen der Pflicht ist usw. und das schon seit Jahren. Und das soll man glauben? 

Das Gute ist jedoch, dass wir alle sobald die Server wieder laufen diesen ganzen Frust vergessen und glücklich sind das wir spielen können. Und das nächste Blizzard Spiel kaufen wir bestimmt wieder. Und nehmen uns sogar den nächsten Tag frei, gehen um Mitternacht zu Saturn, legen die DVD ein, installieren das Spiel und das alles nur, um dann festzustellen, dass der Ansturm wieder einmal vollkommen überraschend für Blizzard kam. 

Tja. So sind wir. Und Blizzard kann echt froh sein, dass sie Kunden wie uns haben


----------



## Angeldust (31. Mai 2012)

Ist kein Weltuntergang aber doch ärgerlich. Vor allem die Frequenz mit der diese Probleme auftreten ist lächerlich.

Kann mich auch nicht erinnern dass Blizzard seit dem Launch von WoW vor 7 Jahren mal so eine miese Performance an den Tag gelegt hätte. Eigentlich war die Firma immer vorbildlich und auch um Kommunikaton bemüht.

Das Team von D3 ist aber etwas... anders gestrickt.


----------



## hanso (31. Mai 2012)

Da wohl niemand weiß, wie genau Blizzards Hardware aussieht und wie das Internet (Leitungs/Hardwaretechnisch) an Blizzardserver herangeführt wird, kann wohl auch keiner etwas über Blizzards gemachte Anstrengungen aussagen.

Vielleicht sind die Probleme die direkte Folge ungenügender Internetkapazitäten seitens der Seekabel etc.


----------



## MChief0815 (31. Mai 2012)

kRaNkEsKiNd schrieb:


> Tja, die Server aufstocken, das wäre was. Ist jedoch nicht wirklich wirtschaftlich gedacht. Blizzard weiß ganz genau, dass sich die Spielerzahl in den nächsten Tagen, Wochen, Monaten Stück für Stück abbauen wird. Es ist also viel bequemer einfach so etwas in Kauf zu nehmen....


 
Für so was, gibt es etwas, das nennt sich Skalierung von Server Systemen! Dabei werden bei viel Last mehr Server hinzugeschaltet und wenn es wieder weniger wird, werden diese wieder für andere Dienste genutzt. Man bezahlt nur, was man verbraucht. Es gibt zahlreiche Anbieter dafür. Weiß der Geier, wie Blizzard das handelt, aber auf jeden Fall sehr viel schlechter...


----------



## noogood (31. Mai 2012)

Angeldust schrieb:


> Ist kein Weltuntergang aber doch ärgerlich. Vor allem die Frequenz mit der diese Probleme auftreten ist lächerlich.
> 
> Kann mich auch nicht erinnern dass Blizzard seit dem Launch von WoW vor 7 Jahren mal so eine miese Performance an den Tag gelegt hätte. Eigentlich war die Firma immer vorbildlich und auch um Kommunikaton bemüht.
> 
> Das Team von D3 ist aber etwas... anders gestrickt.



Ich glaube ja, dass es irgendwie mit Activision zusammen hängt


----------



## krucki1 (31. Mai 2012)

"Diablo 3 hat gefälligst zu funktionieren."
Genau so ist es, ich kaufe etwas damit ich es nutzen kann, ansonsten hätte ich es mir auch gleich sparen können. Es ist eine Frechheit dem Kunden erst Onlinezwang aufzudrängen, und dann kann er dank diesem noch nicht mal sein erstandenes Produkt nutzen. 
Egal woran das Problem liegt, und sei es nur, wie paar Posts weiter vorher erwähnt, das Unterseekabel. Das verkaufte Produkt muss funktionieren, da braucht man keine Beschwichtigungen oder Ausreden zu versuchen.


----------



## Zerth (31. Mai 2012)

Eine professionelle Firma hat für unterschiedliche Szenarien immer einen Handlungsplan. Dh. wenn die Server nach dem launch wegen überraschend vieler Spieler überlastet sind, kann man mit Massnahme X Kapazitäten in 2 Tagen um 50% erweitern. 

Ausgerechnet das top-Unternehmen Blizzard mit jahrelanger Erfahrung im Onlinebereich scheint so etwas bei D3 nicht eingeplant zu haben. Unverständlich.


----------



## BitByter (31. Mai 2012)

bisher hatte ich ja auch verständnis und war relativ entspannt. eine große katastrophe ist es auch nicht, dass ich nicht spielen kann, ich habe ja genug andere dinge zu tun. aber mittlerweile ist mir jegliches verständnis abhanden gekommen. das spiel ist seit 2 wochen draußen. es ist zwar besser geworden, mit den servern, aber gut ist es immer noch nicht. was mich aber am meisten ärgert ist, dass das spiel einen singleplayer besitzt, der nicht nutzbar ist. das mit "unverschämt" zu benennen ist eigentlich noch untertrieben. WENN blizzard einen onlinezwang einbaut, MÜSSEN sie auch zusehen, dass der funktioniert. dazu kommt noch die schon angesprochene katastrophale informationspolitik. man fühlt sich als kunde nicht ernstgenommen. auch wenn ich denke, dass sie alles versuchen, diese probleme in den griff zu kriegen, wäre eine aussage dazu hin und wieder ganz nett zu hören. bei zukünftigen titeln, werde ich mir sehr genau überlegen müssen, ob diese auf meine festplatte wandern...


----------



## Emke (31. Mai 2012)

Gut das Runig Games gewartet hat mit Torchlight 2 Release, eine bessere Werbung die nichts kostet gibt es nicht


----------



## DrProof (31. Mai 2012)

Wie es erst abgehen wird wenn das Spiel ab Anfang Juni wieder in den Läden verfügbar ist!!! =D


----------



## Detiebear (31. Mai 2012)

Ich sehe das eigentlich relativ gelassen. Wenn ich nicht Spielen kann, ok dann mach ich was anderes wie zb mal wieder die Rollos hochziehen um zu sehen welche Jahreszeit wir haben  Nein Spass beiseite, verstehen kann ich den Unmut aber durchaus. Man hat für ein Produkt bezahlt und sollte eigentlich auch verlangen können das es (zumindest halbwegs) funktioniert. Wenn es den Onlinezwang nicht geben würde, würde es vermutlich keinen wirklich interessieren und Blizz würde Serverkapazität sparen.


----------



## TheCodebrain (31. Mai 2012)

Da ich selbst Software-Engineer/Developer bin, verstehe ich wohl dass Fehler passieren, man sich verschätzt etc., das ist Alltag - In jedem IT-Unternehmen. Wenn es allerdings bei uns so lange wie bei Blizz so schlecht laufen würde, könnten sich unsere Hintern schon mal Flugtickets besorgen... Ich habe bewußt für 59.99 bei Blizzard gekauft, um die Firma möglichst direkt zu unterstützen. Dafür erwarte ich ein funktionierendes Produkt (nach Startschwierigkeiten).


----------



## ekreienbrink (31. Mai 2012)

ich habe selber probleme und habe blizzard ein ticket geschrieben und auf entshädigung gefort... das erste mal wurde es mit einem makro abgelehnt beim zweiten mal als ich mich über die art und weise (spel geht nicht, onlinezwang und makrobeantwortung) beschwerte hat man mir mit accountstrafen gedroht da ich das ticketsystem ausnutze. das erste mal das ich tierisch enttäuscht von blizzart bin


----------



## Rabowke (31. Mai 2012)

TheCodebrain schrieb:


> [...]Ich habe bewußt für 59.99 bei Blizzard gekauft, um die Firma möglichst direkt zu unterstützen.[...]




Ich glaub, da hättest du das Geld auch gleich direkt verbrennen können ...


----------



## Lightbringer667 (31. Mai 2012)

Es war von Anfang an ein ziemliches Armutszeugnis von Blizzard. Das ist der größte Spieleentickler / Publisher der Welt! Da sollte man erwarten dürfen, dass wenn man ein Produkt von denen kauft es dann auch reibungslos funktioniert. 
Schon das nicht genug Server zum Start bereitstanden ist schwach. Die hätten genug Geld auch für ein paar Wochen noch Server dazu zumieten. Und das jetzt immer noch Probleme gibt ist wirklich unter aller Kanone. 
Wenn ich schon einen Onlinezwang in mein Spiel einbaue, dann muss es auch definitiv durchgehend gewährleistet sein, dass ich das Spiel spielen kann. Da darf es zu keinerlei Problemen kommen.


----------



## Flo66R6 (31. Mai 2012)

@BitByter - 100% Zustimmung!

Meiner Meinung nach hat das genau gar nichts mit unzureichenden Serverkapazitäten zu tun. Es ist doch schon auffällig, dass die Probleme immer dann vermehrt auftreten wenn ein Patch released wurde. Am Sonntag waren die Server ja auch down nachdem geplante Wartungsarbeiten durchgeführt wurden bzw. ein serverseitiger Patch eingespielt wurde.

Und nach dem gestrigen Patch scheint es ja auch wieder nicht vernünftig zu laufen.

Wenn sich das ganz nur auf den Multiplayer beziehen würde, würde mir das völlig am Hintern vorbei gehen. Das ich am Sonntag auch den SP Modus nicht nutzen konnte nervt mich aber schon gewaltig. Das ist einfach mist.

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## Tommyknocker79 (31. Mai 2012)

Ich arbeite ebenfalls bei einem Unternehmen in der IT Branche und kann nur sagen, dass ich vollstes Verständnis für beide Seiten habe - ich weiß, ich weiß... Nur keinem böse sein 

Fakt ist, dass es hier unterschiedliche Erwartungshaltungen gibt. Auf der einen Seite sind die Spieler, die möglichst schnell das gekaufte Produkt nutzen möchten - da gehöre ich auf jeden Fall auch dazu!!! Dazu soll es ohne Fehler sein, performant laufen und am Besten zu 100% sicher sein (siehe Account Hijacking). Für all diese Aspekte ist der Lieferant (Blizzard) zuständig und wenn man den Interviews glauben schenken mag, liegt diesem Unternehmen auch daran diesen Ansprüchen gerecht zu werden.
Damit kommen wir zur Erwartungshaltung des Herstellers... Dieser möchte natürlich so schnell wie möglich seine zahlenden Kunden zufriedenstellen, da alles andere in einem massiven Imageschaden endet, der selbst einem erfolgreichen Unternehmen wie Blizzard irgendwann gefährlich werden kann.

Am Ende sind es die Mitarbeiter, die vermutlich schon seit Tagen/Wochen daran sitzen und in Testlabors JEDEN MÖGLICHEN Fehler zu simulieren und entsprechend zu beheben. Stellen wir uns nur mal vor wie es wäre, wenn nicht gewartet (im Sinne von Wartung und Warten) werden würde und sofort alle Anmeldeanfragen auf die Server losgelassen werden würden. Denn mit einem Zusammenbruch der kompletten Serverlandschaft wäre letzten Endes keinem geholfen.

Wie schon gesagt, ich möchte auch gerne spielen!!! Allerdings geht für mich die Welt auch nicht unter, wenn es etwas dauert bis die Server und Services von Blizzard wieder online sind.

Zu guter Letzt noch eine Frage an alle, die ungefiltert Ihrem Ärger Luft machen: "Bei welchem Patch Stand habt Ihr angefangen Diablo 2 zu spielen?"

So long und noch einen schönen Tag an alle!


----------



## Rabowke (31. Mai 2012)

Tommyknocker79 schrieb:


> Fakt ist, dass es hier unterschiedliche Erwartungshaltungen gibt. Auf der einen Seite sind die Spieler, die möglichst schnell das gekaufte Produkt nutzen möchten - da gehöre ich auf jeden Fall auch dazu!!! Dazu soll es ohne Fehler sein, performant laufen und am Besten zu 100% sicher sein (siehe Account Hijacking). Für all diese Aspekte ist der Lieferant (Blizzard) zuständig und wenn man den Interviews glauben schenken mag, liegt diesem Unternehmen auch daran diesen Ansprüchen gerecht zu werden.
> Damit kommen wir zur Erwartungshaltung des Herstellers... Dieser möchte natürlich so schnell wie möglich seine zahlenden Kunden zufriedenstellen, da alles andere in einem massiven Imageschaden endet, der selbst einem erfolgreichen Unternehmen wie Blizzard irgendwann gefährlich werden kann.


Nur erfüllt Blizzard im Moment überhaupt keine Wünsche, weder stabile und gut erreichbare Server noch Accountsicherheit.  

Übrigens würde ich auf Interviews oder ähnliches nichts geben, sollte klar sein, dass hier im Normalfall PR wirksam geredet wird.


----------



## MADmanOne (31. Mai 2012)

*Nein, Blizzard tut nicht genug*

Ich persönlich bin schwer enttäuscht von Blizzards Verhalten. Ich habe den Eindruck da wird nicht miteinander geredet. Für mich beste Beispiele sind das Auktionshaus und der Login (Fehler 37 usw).

Zum Auktionshaus: Was hat sich Blizzard dabei gedacht...in WoW haben sie ein Aktionshaus, welches als ich vor 18 Monaten aufhörte WoW zu zocken gut benutzbar war, gut durchsuchbar war, man schnell gefunden hat was man suchte und wo man obendrein noch recht zuverlässig seine Transaktionen abwickeln konnte. 
Jetzt bekommt man bei Diablo 3 einen Müll als AH vorgesetzt, für den man die Verantwortlichen direkt feuern sollte. Die Suche und Sortierfunktion sind Mist, es laggt, es ist langsam, verpeilt Transaktionen und ist völlig unsinnig an den falschen Stellen beschränkt. Das könnte ich sogar noch akzeptieren, wenn es das erste AH wäre welches Blizzard entwickelt (Know-How Aufbau, Patente und Lizenzen etc..). Aber Blizzard HAT schon ein AH...warum haben sie den Code nicht benutzt, in ein Modul überführt, ein neues Layout drüber und in Diablo 3 eingebaut ? Spart Zeit, Geld und die User finden eine Vertraute Umgebung vor. Da die Spiele aus der selben Firma sind wäre diese Vertrautheit völlig ok und wünschenswert. Von anderen Firmen wird erwartet das sie neue Lösungen finden und nicht von der Konkurrenz abkupfern, aber von sich selbst abkupfern ist völlig legitim.

Ich bin auch Software-Entwickler und wir verwenden bewährten Code und Module sehr häufig in neuen Anwendungen weiter um Entwicklungsaufwand zu sparen und den Benutzern zusätzlich eine vertraute Funktionalität zu geben. Es ist völlig unnötig ständig das Rad neu zu erfinden und es dann auch noch schlechter zu machen. Ganz großes Fail, Blizzard. Für sowas hätte ich mir einen gewaltigen Anschiss von meinem Chef abgeholt...und zu Recht! Aber bei Blizzard scheint das wohl keinen zu stören, ihr habt unser Geld ja schon.

Zum Thema Login: Was spricht bitte gegen eine Warteschlange ? Die gab es in WoW auch schon, auch diese Funktionalität hätte man locker übernehmen können. Natürlich sollte es bei einem Single-Player Spiel GAR KEINE Login Probleme geben (bei einem MMO geht es nicht ohne Server, daher kann da auch mal was schiefgehen, ein Single-Player Game muss für solche Fälle eigentlich einen Offline-Modus haben). Aber wenn es schon mal Probleme geben sollte, dann ist eine Warteschlange einfach das bessere System. Denn zum einen kennen es die Benutzer schon. Das bedeutet sie haben auch Strategien damit umzugehen und sind dann weniger langfristig frustriert. Wenn ich einlogge und sehe ich stehe auf Platz 300, dann weiss ich das ich vielleicht noch was anderes machen kann bis dahin...auch ist die Serverlast gering da nur ein Login ausgeführt wird und die Verbindung dann geparkt wird bis der User verbunden werden kann. 
Aber was macht Blizzard ? "Bitte versuchen sie sich erneut einzuloggen, irgenwann klappt es schon". Was zur Hölle soll das ? Jetzt passiert genau das was gestern passiert ist. Ein ganzer Haufen User wird sinnlos vor den Rechner gelockt in der Hoffnung es geht ja gleich wieder, probieren lohnt sich. Und die hämmern mit Strg+V+Enter+Enter ständig neue zwecklose Logins raus, welche die Server zusätzlich stark belasten. 
Und schon ist der Ausfall vorprogrammiert wenn man nicht richtig fette Server hat. Aber da wir ja schon gesehen haben daß da gerne gespart wird hätte selbst meine Mutter das Desaster eigentlich voraussehen können. Blizzard natürtlich nicht, die sind total überrascht das 2 Wochen nach dem Release immer noch Leute das Spiel spielen wollen. Das gibt mir zu denken.

Mein Eindruck ist daher, daß sich die Entwickler von WoW und und Diablo 3 nie über den Weg gelaufen sind und die Serververantwortlichen beider Spiele sich selbst in der Kantine nicht grüßen. Anders ist so ein Desaster kaum zu erklären.

Wenn man mal im Spiel drin ist und das AH mal nicht braucht ist es echt ein tolles Spiel was mir viel Spaß gemacht hat. Aber sie oben geschilderten Punkte reißen die ganze Wertung einfach völlig ein. Spielspaß 4 Sterne, Gesamteindruck 1 Stern...so wäre meine Wertung.

Meine Vorschläge wären folgende um das Spiel und die Kommunikation zu verbessern:

- Blizzard verbessert die Kommunikation. Selbst ein "Sorry wir haben ein Problem mit den Servern und müssen diese daher bis 23 Uhr herunterfahren" hätte zu weniger Frustration geführt als "versucht es weiter, dann kommt ihr auch rein". Und "wir tun was wir können" Posts helfen auch nicht, die User wollen Statusmeldungen an denen sie sehen können das wirklich gearbeitet wird. Sowas wie "derzeit prüfen wir die Netzwerkverbindungen, da es dort zu Problemen gekommen ist." Das müsste nicht mal wahr sein, psychologisch ist es für die Nutzer aber einfach besser und es wird weniger geflamed. Man fühlt sich einfach informiert und schon das beruhigt. Diese Erkenntnis ist bereits uralt...aber Blizzard ist sie scheinbar neu.

- Warteschlangen und ein Offline-Modus. Steht schon oben...einfach einzubauen und aus meiner Sicht Pflicht.

- Besseres AH. Steht auch schon oben. Bei dem Stand graut es mir schon vor dem Echtgeld-AH...wenn da solche Pannen passieren dann brennt richtig die Hütte. Denn bei echtem Geld hört für viele der Spaß auf. Und nicht alle Haftungsausschlüße in AGBs sind in Deutschland auch legal. Da wird Blizzard dann interessante Erfahrungen mit dem deutschen Rechtssystem machen.

- Entschädigung für die Nutzer die gestern nicht spielen konnen. Kann ein gutes Ingame-Item sein oder eine Gutschrift für das kommende Echtgeld-AH. Irgendetwas das den Spielern signalisiert daß Blizzard Besserung gelobt.

Ich habe jedenfalls den Eindruck das Blizzard sich gestern so unbeliebt gemacht hat wie schon lange nicht mehr...und das sie was tun müssen und das wieder auszugleichen. Denn wenn sie bei einem so kleinen Patch schon völlig überrascht werden...was soll denn dann erst bei einem großen Contentpatch passieren ? Das will ich mir derzeit nicht mal ausmalen...

Ich bin mal gespannt wie Blizzard jetzt weiter vorgeht...


----------



## realShauni (31. Mai 2012)

Die wußten sehr gut was auf sie zukommt und hätten dagegen halten können, wann man mehr Vorbestellung als jemals zuvor hat muss man auch mehr Server als jemals zuvor bereitstellen und genug Kapazitäten in der Hinterhand halten. Wie schon zuvor gesagt kann man auch skalieren und Server von nicht so wichtigen / stark belasteten System abzweigen.

Aber wenn das so weiter geht brauchen sie bald auch noch zusätzliche Forenserver um den Ansturm an Frustposts bewältigen zu können, HAHA^^


----------



## McTrevor (31. Mai 2012)

Ich finde dieses Gejammer echt lächerlich. Es ist längst bekannt gewesen, daß auch im Singleplayermodus eine Onlinepflicht besteht. Desweiteren ist es vollkommen klar, daß es bei einem neuen Spiel in den ersten Wochen noch zu Problemen kommen kann. Diese müssen nicht mal durch übermäßige Last zustande kommen, sondern können auch durch andere Ursachen hervortreten und sind niemals zu 100% vorher auszuschließen. Das hat die Vergangenheit ja gezeigt. Und wenn es sich um eine komplexe Serverarchitektur handelt, die gepatcht werden muss (bzw. vorher erst der Fehler gesucht), dann kann das auch mal ein oder zwei Tage dauern.

Jeder, der sich das Spiel gekauft hat (vielleicht bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen) wußte also ganz genau, was er kauft und hat defacto mit dem Kauf sein Einverständnis dazu gegeben. Wenn Onlinepflicht beim Singleplayer für euch ein NoGo ist, aufgrund nicht verfügbarer Server, Pleite des Herstellers oder ähnlichem, dann hilft es nur, daß Spiel NICHT zu kaufen. Und nicht, es zu kaufen und dann rumzunölen über Produktmerkmale die einem von vornherein bekannt waren.

Mir wäre es auch lieber, wenn man es im Singleplayer offline spielen kann. Mir war das aber bekannt und ich habe mich darum dagegen entschieden. Es ist hier ja immer noch ein freies Land. Wer so naiv war und geglaubt hat, daß es gutgeht ist echt selber schuld.

Das eigentliche Problem ist ja nichtmal die Verfügbarkeit der Server seitens Blizzard. Kann ja auch mal passieren, daß einem ein Bagger das Internet kappt. Die Onlinepflicht im Singleplayer bringt dem Nutzer keinerlei Nutzen, schränkt aber unter Umständen die Nutzbarkeit stark ein. Dies ist das eigentliche Problem, aber dies war wie gesagt langhin bekannt. Wer es kauft, nimmt das schlichtweg hin.


----------



## z3ro22 (31. Mai 2012)

wie kann man sich wegen so ein mist der fast nichts ist so aufregen echt...


----------



## l0l (31. Mai 2012)

Tommyknocker79 schrieb:


> Zu guter Letzt noch eine Frage an alle, die ungefiltert Ihrem Ärger Luft machen: "Bei welchem Patch Stand habt Ihr angefangen Diablo 2 zu spielen?



Direkt nach Release. Da wurde ich nicht ein einziges mal aus dem Singleplayer von Diablo 2 geworfen... oh wait. Diablo 3 hat ja keinen. Dann ist ja in Ordnung.


----------



## realShauni (31. Mai 2012)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Wenn Onlinepflicht beim Singleplayer für euch ein NoGo ist, aufgrund nicht verfügbarer Server, Pleite des Herstellers oder ähnlichem, dann hilft es nur, daß Spiel NICHT zu kaufen. Und nicht, es zu kaufen und dann rumzunölen über Produktmerkmale die einem von vornherein bekannt waren.


Das ist flasch, jeder wusste das es einen Onlinezwang gibt (und nahm in widerwillig in Kauf) aber keiner konnte wissen das es solche Probleme damit geben wird! Deshalb hat auch jeder das recht seinen Frust kundzutun, das dieser nicht immer qualitativ hochwertig ist liegt in der Natur der Sache 

ich finde die Haterbeiträge auch nicht gut aber noch schlimmer sind leute die so tun als ob jetzt das verhalten der Kunden das grüßere Problem ist weil sie sich verarscht fühlen. Die Fresse halten ist noch viel schlimmer als unqualifizierte Hassbeiträge zu schreiben!


----------



## McTrevor (31. Mai 2012)

realShauni schrieb:


> Das ist flasch, jeder wusste das es einen Onlinezwang gibt (und nahm in widerwillig in Kauf) aber keiner konnte wissen das es solche Probleme damit geben wird! Deshalb hat auch jeder das recht seinen Frust kundzutun, das dieser nicht immer qualitativ hochwertig ist liegt in der Natur der Sache



Ich weiß nicht... Den meisten Beschwerdestellern ist es vollkommen egal, warum es nicht geht. Was glauben die denn, was ist, wenn ein Erdbeben/Tsunami oder ähnliches deren Serverfarm plattmacht? Wird dann auch geflamed, daß man ja vertraglich gefälligst sofort wieder spielen können muss auch wenn es klar ist, daß es dann Tage oder Wochen dauern würde? Abgesehen davon daß es dann pietätlos wäre, zu nörgeln angesichsts potentieller Menschenopfer. Und es muss ja keine Naturkatastrophe sein. Manchmal treten numal Probleme auf, die sehr schwer in den Griff zu bekommen sind. Vielleicht haben auch die Provider bei dem Ansturm Probleme? Oder ein DNS-Server raucht ab. Das ist eine andere Form von höherer Gewalt. Wer glaubt, mit 60 Euro hat er den Hersteller dazu verpflichtet, jedwedes Problem in Minutenfrist zu lösen ist schlicht und einfach naiv.

Ich bleibe dabei: wer ein Spiel mit Onlinepflicht kauft, weiß im Prinzip worauf er sich einlässt. Es gibt in der Vergangenheit hinreichend unrühmliche Beispiele, wie sowas enden kann. Wer trotzdem kauft, zockt halt drauf, daß er Glück hat. Für mich ein klarer Fall von selbstverschuldetem Frust.

Und selbst wenn man sich dazu durchringt es trotz Onlinepflicht zu kaufen, kann man ja die ersten Patches und Probleme abwarten und dann erst zuschlagen.


----------



## Chronik (31. Mai 2012)

Falls das noch keiner gemeldet hat.
Im letzten Absatz dieses Textes is ein Fehler: "Wie sehr ihr das: ..." ich nehm mal an das "sehr" soll "seht" heißen.

Es is schon ein ding das das Blizzard nicht in den Griff bekommt. Die die WoW (nicht mein ding) am laufen halten und die daran fest halten das D3 ein Online-Spiel bleibt.
Ein Glück hab ich nch kein D3, also kan ich mit einem schmunzeln zuschaun xD


----------



## Rabowke (31. Mai 2012)

McTrevor schrieb:


> ...


Das 'lustige' an deiner Argumentation ist leider, dass du das eigentliche Problem ausklammerst ... warum überhaupt eine 'always on' Struktur für Diablo 3 konzipiert wurde. Vom reinen "Spielaspekt" wäre es wohl durchaus möglich gewesen, den SP Teil auch weiterhin Offline laufen zu lassen, siehe Diablo I & II.

Bei dem MP Teil hätte ich ja überhaupt kein Problem, dass dieser ein 'always on' nutzt und das die Charakte, Items etc. komplett Online lagern.

Des Weiteren, als Abschluss: Blizzard schraubt nicht erst seit gestern an Servern rum, sondern dürfte dank WoW + AddOns + Patches schon seit einigen Jahren durchaus "kampferprobt" sein, wie man damit umgeht, wie man Probleme mit eben diesen kommuniziert etc.


----------



## realShauni (31. Mai 2012)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht... Den meisten Beschwerdestellern ist es vollkommen egal, warum es nicht geht. Was glauben die denn, was ist, wenn ein Erdbeben/Tsunami oder ähnliches deren Serverfarm plattmacht?


Also das ist höhere Gewalt für die niemand etwas kann, da würde ich micht auch nicht beschweren weil Blizzard nicht dafür könnte. Aber hier tragen sie allein die Schuld es wäre ohne weiteres möglich gewesen die Ausfälle zu vermeiden, Geld haben sie genung, egal ob wirtschaftlich oder nicht, das sie dieses Geld nicht locker machen und lieber Ausfälle in kauf nehmen ist Verarsche. Ich denke aus dem Grund werden seitens Blizzard keine Informationen bekanntgegeben, da kann man sich einfach nicht rausreden außer mit "Das ist uns zu teuer!".


----------



## MisterSmith (31. Mai 2012)

realShauni schrieb:


> Das ist flasch, jeder wusste das es einen Onlinezwang gibt (und nahm in widerwillig in Kauf) aber keiner konnte wissen das es solche Probleme damit geben wird! Deshalb hat auch jeder das recht seinen Frust kundzutun, das dieser nicht immer qualitativ hochwertig ist liegt in der Natur der Sache
> ...


 Wissen natürlich nicht, aber man muss damit rechnen. Genau deshalb werde ich immer auf Always-Online Spiele verzichten, da ich dann vollkommen abhängig von anderen wäre.


----------



## jjrobinson (31. Mai 2012)

Ah ich krieg die krätze ihr könnt das Produkt nutzen nur weil ihr nicht auf den EU Server könnt ist das bet Blizzards Problem. ihr seit sowas von unflexibel ist doch scheiß egahl ob EU oder Asien oder us, kriegt euch ein.


----------



## MisterSmith (31. Mai 2012)

jjrobinson schrieb:


> Ah ich krieg die krätze ihr könnt das Produkt nutzen nur weil ihr nicht auf den EU Server könnt ist das bet Blizzards Problem. ihr seit sowas von unflexibel ist doch scheiß egahl ob EU oder Asien oder us, kriegt euch ein.


Genau, spielt doch einfach mit eurem Charakter auf einem anderen Server, ach halt...


----------



## Zerth (31. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Das 'lustige' an deiner Argumentation ist leider, dass du das eigentliche Problem ausklammerst ... warum überhaupt eine 'always on' Struktur für Diablo 3 konzipiert wurde. Vom reinen "Spielaspekt" wäre es wohl durchaus möglich gewesen, den SP Teil auch weiterhin Offline laufen zu lassen, siehe Diablo I & II.
> 
> Bei dem MP Teil hätte ich ja überhaupt kein Problem, dass dieser ein 'always on' nutzt und das die Charakte, Items etc. komplett Online lagern.


 Mir ist inzwischen klar, warum Blizzard keinen Offlinemodus anbieten konnte. Das AH hat erheblichen Einfluss auf das balancing. Albtraum ist ohne AH schon nicht einfach, Hölle ab Akt 3 kaum noch vernünftig möglich. Das führt zu einem Dilema - entweder wäre der Onlineteil zu einfach, oder der Offlineteil zu schwer. Blizzard hatte also gar keine andere Möglichkeit als den Offlineteil zu streichen.


----------



## Kerusame (31. Mai 2012)

ich hab mir das game bisher nicht geholt weil ich seit der beta enttäuscht war, deshalb meine frage an alle D3-spieler - hat blizzard denn schon irgendwas versucht zu unternehmen zwecks des login-problems?
wenigstens einen dialog gestartet oder so?

so wie ich blizzard kenne, nein.
meines wissens nach ist bei blizzard prinzipiell der kunde schuld an allem - sogar wenn ihr sicherheitssystem gehackt wird..- und entschuldigungen, entschädigungen o.ä. gibts nicht.

aber naja, tut richtig gut mal wieder ein game einfach sausen zu lassen und zuzusehen wie andere sich ärgern


----------



## MisterSmith (31. Mai 2012)

Zerth schrieb:


> Mir ist inzwischen klar, warum Blizzard keinen Offlinemodus anbieten konnte. Das AH hat erheblichen Einfluss auf das balancing. Albtraum ist ohne AH schon nicht einfach, Hölle ab Akt 3 kaum noch vernünftig möglich. Das führt zu einem Dilema - entweder wäre der Onlineteil zu einfach, oder der Offlineteil zu schwer. Blizzard hatte also gar keine andere Möglichkeit als den Offlineteil zu streichen.


 Den Schwierigkeitsgrad des Offline-Part dementsprechend anzupassen, dürfte wohl nicht so ein großes Problem sein.


----------



## Rabowke (31. Mai 2012)

Zerth schrieb:


> Mir ist inzwischen klar, warum Blizzard keinen Offlinemodus anbieten konnte. Das AH hat erheblichen Einfluss auf das balancing. Albtraum ist ohne AH schon nicht einfach, Hölle ab Akt 3 kaum noch vernünftig möglich. Das führt zu einem Dilema - entweder wäre der Onlineteil zu einfach, oder der Offlineteil zu schwer. Blizzard hatte also gar keine andere Möglichkeit als den Offlineteil zu streichen.


Wie wäre es einfach mit anderen Designentscheidungen?  

Es würde ja schon reichen, wenn im SP mit einer ~25% Wahrscheinlichkeit Items für deine Klasse droppen würden. Wie wärs im SP mit variablen, aber dennoch festen Loot ... so wie z.B. die Bosse in WoW?

Nach einiger Zeit weiß man, welcher Boss welche Items droppen könnte und könnte diese gezielt 'farmen'. Das sind alles Designentscheidungen und Kniffe, die relativ einfach hätten umgesetzt werden können.

Oder ganz einfach: man hätte im SP den Schwierigkeitsgrad etwas entschärfen können, auch das man nicht mit 100% perfektem Equipment eine Chance hat.

Die Liste der Möglichkeiten ist lang ... man muss einfach darüber nachdenken, was man hätte anders machen können. Du argumentierst ja mit dem Ist-Zustand, also was kannst du mit dem jetzt fertigem Diablo 3 anstellen. 

Übrigens hab ich Albtraum komplett ohne AH durchgespielt und wurde lediglich in Akt IV von div. Mobgruppen geärgert, aber nicht von den Bossen selbst. Das allein ist schon ein grober Schnitzer, das einige Champions / Elitegruppen *schwerer* sind, als z.B. Diablo, den ich auf Albtraum im ersten Anlauf *ohne* Heiltrank besiegt hab.

Ich spiel übrigens einen Mönch und hatte bei Diablo 1.5k DPS & ~16k HP. Also nicht wirklich gut / optimal / overpowered!


----------



## Lightbringer667 (31. Mai 2012)

Kerusame schrieb:


> ich hab mir das game bisher nicht geholt weil ich seit der beta enttäuscht war, deshalb meine frage an alle D3-spieler - hat blizzard denn schon irgendwas versucht zu unternehmen zwecks des login-problems?
> wenigstens einen dialog gestartet oder so?
> 
> so wie ich blizzard kenne, nein.
> ...



Nicht jeder hatte nen Beta Zugang und konnte sich ein Bild von der Sache machen. Ich hab das Spiel in dem Glauben gekauft, dass ich es vernünftig spielen kann. Das ist ja die meiste Zeit auch der Fall, aber halt eben nur die meiste Zeit. Und für die 50 Euro die ich da ausgegeben habe, erwarte ich eigentlich ein (nach evtl. Startschwierigkeiten) zu 100% lauffähiges Spiel. Vor allem wenn es von einem so großen Entwickler / Publisher kommt. 

Blizzard kommuniziert die Fehler durchaus. Aber leider ist mehr als ein Eingeständnis das es grad nicht tut (was offensichtlich ist) und ein "Wir tun was wir können" leider nicht drin. 
Ich seh es auch so wie viele: Der Onlinezwang für den Singleplayer ist nen ganz großes Designmanko. Für einen MP Part wäre es ja noch ok, wenn es gelegentlich mal Serverprobleme gibt. Aber wenn mich das dann auch am Spielen im SP hindert ist halt schon scheisse. 

Aber Zerth hat es eigentlich schon ganz gut auf den Punkt getroffen:


> Mir ist inzwischen klar, warum Blizzard keinen Offlinemodus anbieten  konnte. Das AH hat erheblichen Einfluss auf das balancing. Albtraum ist  ohne AH schon nicht einfach, Hölle ab Akt 3 kaum noch vernünftig  möglich. Das führt zu einem Dilema - entweder wäre der Onlineteil zu  einfach, oder der Offlineteil zu schwer. Blizzard hatte also gar keine  andere Möglichkeit als den Offlineteil zu streichen.


Und das wiederum ist schlicht und einfach ein übler Designfehler im ganzen Spielsystem.


----------



## wind1945 (31. Mai 2012)

Hi

Leute das Spiel Diablo 3 ist von Blizzard/Aktivision und nicht von Blizzard North. Als ich das Spiel gekauft habe wusste ich, dass es massive Probleme geben wird. 

Gruß


----------



## MADmanOne (31. Mai 2012)

z3ro22 schrieb:


> wie kann man sich wegen so ein mist der fast nichts ist so aufregen echt...





McTrevor schrieb:


> Ich finde dieses Gejammer echt lächerlich.



Ich habe da eine andere Meinung zu. Mir geht es um den Punkt, daß Blizzard hier wider besseren Wissens Probleme auf dem Rücken der Käufer austrägt. Blizzard ist keine Firma die neu in dem Business ist. Bei einer Firma die seit 7 Jahren WoW betreibt mit bis zu 12 Millionen Nutzern ist es einfach nicht akzeptabel Überraschung zu heucheln den Ansturm unterschätzt zu haben. Wenn jemand wissen kann wie man das Problem umgeht, dann Blizzard. Und genau das stört. Bei Neulingen in dem Geschäft hätte ich solche Ausfälle 2 Wochen nach dem Start noch hingenommen, man muss ja erst mal lernen mit sowas umzugehen. Aber Blizzard sollten die Meister in diesem Fach sein...haben sich aber hier verhalten wie Azubis im 1. Lehrjahr. Vorallem auch kommunikativ...Blizzard sollte in den 7 Jahren auch gelernt haben mit der Community umzugehen und wie man richtig informiert...auch hier haben sie sich blamiert. Unser Azubi im 2. Lehrjahr hier schreibt bessere Statusinfos als Blizzard. 

Wenn man dann alles einfach hinnimmt weil sich die Aufregung nicht lohnt dann wird es nie ein Spiel geben welches vernünftig läuft. Daher sind Unmutsäußerungen für mich nicht nur verständlich sondern in einem angemessenen Rahmen auch zwingend notwendig für den Fortschritt. Natürlich geht die Welt von dem Ausfall gestern nicht unter, habe mich einfach anderweitig beschäftigt. Aber wenn Blizzard daraus keine Lehren zieht weil niemand Druck ausübt diese zu ziehen dann wird das Problem nicht besser...Und Menschen sollten an Fortschritt und Weiterentwicklung interessiert sein.


----------



## Zerth (31. Mai 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Den Schwierigkeitsgrad des Offline-Part  dementsprechend anzupassen, dürfte wohl nicht so ein großes Problem  sein.


 Das sehe ich nicht so .. balancing ist bei Spielen dieser Art unglaublich komplex und zeitaufwändig. Blizzard würde in diesem Punkt auch keine mittelmässige Lösung akzeptieren. Festen loot (@Rabowke) würde ich ausschliessen, da sich damit das Spiel völlig verändern würde (vom Designaufwand nicht mal zu sprechen). Letztendlich wird für Blizzard der Aufwand in keiner Relation zum Nutzen gestanden haben. 



Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich spiel übrigens einen Mönch und hatte bei Diablo 1.5k DPS & ~16k HP. Also nicht wirklich gut / optimal / overpowered!


 Spiel mal Hölle ab Akt 3 ohne AH, dann reden wir weiter  

Aktbosse sind relativ einfach, da man den meisten Angriffen mit etwas Übung ausweichen kann.


----------



## Rabowke (31. Mai 2012)

Zerth schrieb:


> Spiel mal Hölle ab Akt 3 ohne AH, dann reden wir weiter


... und das soll jetzt der Sinn eines Spiels sein, das man nur Erfolg hat, wenn man andere dafür 'benutzt'? 
Das meinte ich weiter oben mit Designentscheidungen und mMn auch Designfehlern ... oder musste man in Diablo II auf das AH zugreifen? Oh Moment, das gabs ja garnicht.  



Echtgeldauktionshaus + (zu) hoher Schwierigkeitsgrad = Notwendigkeit des EGAH ( RMAH ) -> generiert noch mehr Geld. 

Übrigens frag ich mich, was ein höheren Aufwand bedurfte: die Generierung von Items durch einen Server + die Synchronisierung, oder das hinterlegen von einer Loottabelle, aus der per Zufall Items ausgewählt werden. Ich sag nochmal: in WoW, Diablo 1 & 2 sowie fast allen anderen RPGs war das nie ein Problem, warum jetzt plötzlich in Diablo 3?

Natürlich steht dieser "Aufwand" in keinerlei Relation ... schlussendlich würde man das eigene Echtgeldauktionshaus damit überflüssig machen.


----------



## McTrevor (31. Mai 2012)

MADmanOne schrieb:


> Ich habe da eine andere Meinung zu. Mir geht es um den Punkt, daß Blizzard hier wider besseren Wissens Probleme auf dem Rücken der Käufer austrägt. Blizzard ist keine Firma die neu in dem Business ist. Bei einer Firma die seit 7 Jahren WoW betreibt mit bis zu 12 Millionen Nutzern ist es einfach nicht akzeptabel Überraschung zu heucheln den Ansturm unterschätzt zu haben. Wenn jemand wissen kann wie man das Problem umgeht, dann Blizzard. Und genau das stört. Bei Neulingen in dem Geschäft hätte ich solche Ausfälle 2 Wochen nach dem Start noch hingenommen, man muss ja erst mal lernen mit sowas umzugehen. Aber Blizzard sollten die Meister in diesem Fach sein...haben sich aber hier verhalten wie Azubis im 1. Lehrjahr. Vorallem auch kommunikativ...Blizzard sollte in den 7 Jahren auch gelernt haben mit der Community umzugehen und wie man richtig informiert...auch hier haben sie sich blamiert. Unser Azubi im 2. Lehrjahr hier schreibt bessere Statusinfos als Blizzard.



Was die Kommunikation angeht, kann man das durchaus so sehen. Aber auch bei erfahrenen Mitarbeitern können solche Ausfälle wie hier einfach vorkommen. Bin selber Softwarentwickler und es ist nicht so, daß man bei so einem komplexen verteilten System mit mehreren Servern und Clients immer den kompletten Einblick in alle Aspekte hat und sämtliche Problemfälle bereits kennt oder vorhersieht. Es gibt immer noch einen Problemfall, der auftreten kann und der dann erstmal locker einen Tag für die Analyse verschlingt. Auch mit 10 Jahren Erfahrung noch. Sieht halt nur bescheiden aus nach außen hin, wenn es sich dann zeitlich so bündelt.



> Wenn man dann alles einfach hinnimmt weil sich die Aufregung nicht lohnt dann wird es nie ein Spiel geben welches vernünftig läuft. Daher sind Unmutsäußerungen für mich nicht nur verständlich sondern in einem angemessenen Rahmen auch zwingend notwendig für den Fortschritt. Natürlich geht die Welt von dem Ausfall gestern nicht unter, habe mich einfach anderweitig beschäftigt. Aber wenn Blizzard daraus keine Lehren zieht weil niemand Druck ausübt diese zu ziehen dann wird das Problem nicht besser...Und Menschen sollten an Fortschritt und Weiterentwicklung interessiert sein.


 
Natürlich bin ich auch für Fortschritt, nur dieser wird wesentlich effizienter erreicht, wenn sich die Masse der Leute mal 4 Wochen zurückgelehnt hätte und abgewartet mit dem Kauf. Nach drei Wochen Kaufzurückhaltung wäre da schon genug Druck entstanden, daß man evtl. sogar den Singleplayer offline per Patch verfügbar gemacht hätte. Die Foren zunörgelnde Fans sind sicher nicht schön und ein Antrieb es besser zu machen. Sich mit dem Kauf zurückhaltende Kunden aber noch viel mehr!


----------



## Worrel (31. Mai 2012)

MADmanOne schrieb:


> Denn wenn sie bei einem so kleinen Patch schon völlig überrascht werden...was soll denn dann erst bei einem großen Contentpatch passieren ? Das will ich mir derzeit nicht mal ausmalen...


 Diablo 3 ist kein MMO. Wenn es abseits von _AH _und _PvP Modus _Nachreichungen weitere "große Contentpatches" geben sollte, wäre ich reichlich überrascht.


----------



## MisterSmith (31. Mai 2012)

Zerth schrieb:


> Das sehe ich nicht so .. balancing ist bei Spielen dieser Art unglaublich komplex und zeitaufwändig. Blizzard würde in diesem Punkt auch keine mittelmässige Lösung akzeptieren.
> ...


 Bei allem was ich bis jetzt gelesen habe deutet alles darauf hin, dass das Balancing von D3 nicht mehr als durchschnittlich ist.
Und die Resistenz der jeweiligen schwierigeren Gegner passend abzusenken, ist meiner Meinung nach sicher keine Sache, wofür man einen Universitätsabschluss braucht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. Mai 2012)

Bei der Verbraucherzentrale gibt es einen interessanten Artikel über den Online-Zwang und Wiederverkausverbot bei Diablo 3: Surfer haben Rechte - Diablo 3: Blizzard zwingt Nutzer zu Registrierung und verbietet Weiterverkauf


----------



## Lightbringer667 (31. Mai 2012)

wind1945 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Leute das Spiel Diablo 3 ist von Blizzard/Aktivision und nicht von Blizzard North. Als ich das Spiel gekauft habe wusste ich, dass es massive Probleme geben wird.
> 
> Gruß


 Obacht: 
Activision / Blizzard = Mutterkonzern / Publisher
Blizzard North = Entwicklerstudio innerhalb dieses Konzerns.


----------



## Angeldust (31. Mai 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Bei allem was ich bis jetzt gelesen habe deutet alles darauf hin, dass das Balancing von D3 nicht mehr als durchschnittlich ist.
> Und die Resistenz der jeweiligen schwierigeren Gegner passend abzusenken, ist meiner Meinung nach sicher keine Sache, wofür man einen Universitätsabschluss braucht.


 
Wo haste denn den Schwachsinn her? Du kannst mit allen Klassen den schwersten Modus spielen, musst nur das richtige Gear haben. Akt 1 Inferno kann jede Klasse problemlos... Akt 2 - 4 müssen restlos alle Klassen Gear für haben. 

Bis einschließlich NM solltest du auch gar keine Probleme haben, es sei denn du bis vollkommen talentfrei was PC-Games angeht. Auf Hälle darf man ab und an denken, aber auch da hast du eigentlich mit keiner Klasse ansatzweise Probleme.


----------



## MisterSmith (31. Mai 2012)

Angeldust schrieb:


> Du kannst mit allen Klassen den schwersten Modus spielen, musst nur das richtige Gear haben. Akt 1 Inferno kann jede Klasse problemlos... Akt 2 - 4 müssen restlos alle Klassen Gear für haben.
> ...


 Hier ging es ja gerade darum, dass man eben im Falle eines Offline-Parts nicht das AH zur Verfügung hat und falls das Spiel dann zu schwer sein sollte, es ohne Probleme möglich wäre dieses anzupassen.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Mai 2012)

@Angeldust: was meinst Du mit denn "Gear haben" ? ^^ ganz besonders gute Items, oder wie?


Ich bin im Moment Level 29 Mönch und mit den selbst gefundenen Items sehr gut durchgekommen, ab und an mal "dumm" gestorben, da ich im Gegnergetümmel nicht mal mehr sehen konnte, wo ich bin, und dann zu spät bemerkt hab, dass ich keine HP mehr hab (u.a. wegen Giftwolken) - ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich nach dem ersten Durchspielen dann eine Stufe schwieriger spiele oder nicht erstmal mit nem anderen Chark neu - ich denke, eher letzteres... 

btw: kann man eigentlich Ausrütung und Gold zwischen seinen eigenen Charakteren verschieben? ^^


und @Topic: gestern Nacht hab ich mal ne Runde gespielt, der Patch wurde natürlich vorher runtergeladen, und zum ersten Mal konnte ich ohne "Fehler 3007" über eine Stunde spielen - der Fehler warf mich vorher immer wieder mal aus dem Spiel, mal nach 2 Min, mal nach 20 Min, und nur ganz selten gar nicht - Zufall oder nicht: WENN ich nicht rausgeschmissen wurde, war ich nebenbei im Chat eingeklinkt, und wenn ich nicht im Chat eingeklinkt war, wurde ich IMMER sehr schnell rausgeworfen - gestern war ich ganz bewusst NICHT im Chat, und trotzdem kein Rauswurf - ich hoffe der Patch hat das Problem behoben, auch wenn es nicht aus den Patchrelease-Infos zu erkennen war.


----------



## MisterSmith (31. Mai 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> @Angeldust: was meinst Du mit denn "Gear haben" ? ^^  ganz besonders gute Items, oder wie?


 Da musste ich auch vor kurzen noch nachschauen, was das bedeutet oder auch kiten (), ja, geht um die Ausrüstung. 
4.2 Prot Paladin Gear Liste - inWoW.de - Das deutsche World of Warcraft Forum


----------



## MADmanOne (31. Mai 2012)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Was die Kommunikation angeht, kann man das durchaus so sehen. Aber auch bei erfahrenen Mitarbeitern können solche Ausfälle wie hier einfach vorkommen. Bin selber Softwarentwickler und es ist nicht so, daß man bei so einem komplexen verteilten System mit mehreren Servern und Clients immer den kompletten Einblick in alle Aspekte hat und sämtliche Problemfälle bereits kennt oder vorhersieht. Es gibt immer noch einen Problemfall, der auftreten kann und der dann erstmal locker einen Tag für die Analyse verschlingt. Auch mit 10 Jahren Erfahrung noch. Sieht halt nur bescheiden aus nach außen hin, wenn es sich dann zeitlich so bündelt.



Ja, da haben Sie schon recht...aber genau da macht eine gute Kommunikation für mich den Unterschied aus...denn die Erfahrung sollte einem zumindest genug Ruhe bringen mit den Anfragen der Spieler souverän umzugehen und gleichzeitig den Fehler zu suchen. Wenn ich mich informiert fühle über die Schritte die Blizzard gerade unternimmt und brauchbare Perspektiven erhalte wann das System wahrscheinlich wieder verfügbar ist, dann ist das viel erträglicher. Mich hätte es nicht gestört, wenn die den Dienst einfach runtergefahren und eine Downtime angekündigt hätten (wie lange auch immer). Man weiss dann einfach Bescheid und ärgert sich meiner Erfahrung nach nicht so lange. Und für Blizzard hätte es Last vom System genommen. Ich hätte halt gerne noch auf der Arbeit von Blizzard gehört wie lange der Ausfall wahrscheinlich noch dauert als mich durch Flamethreads wühlen zu müssen und von Blizzard nur zu erfahren "versuche es mehrfach, dann kommst Du rein". Und ich Depp habe es auch noch geglaubt...das ist mir besonders peinlich.



McTrevor schrieb:


> Natürlich bin ich auch für Fortschritt, nur dieser wird wesentlich effizienter erreicht, wenn sich die Masse der Leute mal 4 Wochen zurückgelehnt hätte und abgewartet mit dem Kauf. Nach drei Wochen Kaufzurückhaltung wäre da schon genug Druck entstanden, daß man evtl. sogar den Singleplayer offline per Patch verfügbar gemacht hätte. Die Foren zunörgelnde Fans sind sicher nicht schön und ein Antrieb es besser zu machen. Sich mit dem Kauf zurückhaltende Kunden aber noch viel mehr!


 
Da stimme ich ihnen wieder voll und ganz zu. Ich kaufe Spiele auch nur am Erscheinungstag, wenn ich bereit bin diese Probleme zu akzeptieren. Ansonsten warte ich in der Regel 2-3 Wochen. Dieses Spiel war eine Ausnahme, hier hatte ich nur 2 Tage gewartet, da ich aufgrund Blizzards Erfahrung fälschlicherweise annahm dort kann man es riskieren...naja, jetzt bin ich schlauer für die Zukunft. Ist nur schade um das verspielte Vertrauen.

Übrigens Danke für Ihren konstruktiven Umgang mit meinem Beitrag


----------



## Rabowke (31. Mai 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> @Angeldust: was meinst Du mit denn "Gear haben" ? ^^ ganz besonders gute Items, oder wie?


Ist WoW Slang ... und ja, bedeutet die passende Ausrüstung.



> Ich bin im Moment Level 29 Mönch und mit den selbst gefundenen Items sehr gut durchgekommen, ab und an mal "dumm" gestorben, da ich im Gegnergetümmel nicht mal mehr sehen konnte, wo ich bin, und dann zu spät bemerkt hab, dass ich keine HP mehr hab (u.a. wegen Giftwolken) - ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich nach dem ersten Durchspielen dann eine Stufe schwieriger spiele oder nicht erstmal mit nem anderen Chark neu - ich denke, eher letzteres...


Das wird nachher mit dem Mönch und einer Fähigkeit absolut dämlich. Du hast später eine Rune, die dich zu den Mobs bei jedem Schlag hinteleportiert. Damit ist es quasi unmöglich, durch AoE Effekte rauszulaufen ... da du ja immer wieder zum Gegner teleportiert wirst.

Im Endgame sollen wohl Fernkämpfer deutlich 'übervorteilt' werden, jedenfalls was das Kiten betrifft. Ich bin gestern mit meinem Mönch im Akt I Hölle sofort im AoE verreckt, aber ich muss ja 'ran' an den Gegner.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Mai 2012)

Man MUSS ja nicht die Rune mit dem hinteleportieren nutzen  

Aber das mit dem "gear" versteh ich immer noch nicht, also was Angeldust mit der Aussage meint...  "Akt 1 Inferno kann jede Klasse problemlos... Akt 2 - 4 müssen restlos alle Klassen Gear für haben" => soll das heißen, dass Akt1 Inferno selbst mit beschissenem Equipment kein Problem ist, aber ab Akt 2 die passenden Items absolute Pflicht werden, oder wie?


----------



## NateAsg (31. Mai 2012)

Am Vormittag bin ich reingekommen, ohne Probleme ne Stunde gezockt. Jetzt is wieder tote Hose...ganz toll...


----------



## Joerg2 (31. Mai 2012)

Ich habe zum Glück nur die Starter Version von einem Freund bekommen - wirklich gute Werbung Blizzard da nicht bei mir gemacht.
Ich kann zwar durchaus verstehen, dass Server bei so einem Run, wie's ihn auf Diablo gab nicht unbedingt standhalten können und kann dann auch mal ein paar Tage warten. Bei Assassins Creed 2 gabs ja auch den Fall: Ich hatte mir die Deluxe Edition vorbestellt und am ersten Wochende nach Release waren die Ubi-Launcher Server weg. Das hat mich zwar geärgert, aber da man den bereits registrierten Spielern eine kleine Entschädgung in Form eines DLCs gab und der Ausfall nicht über Wochen dauerte und sich auch nicht wiederholte, hab ich kein Problem damit und hab auch nachher weitere Spiele mit Ubi-Launcher gekauft.
Was sich Blizzard hier allerdings leistet überschreitet so langsam einfach jede Toleranzgrenze. Wenn ich bei Assassins Creed 2 nach 2 Wochen immer noch keine Möglichkeit gehabt hätte zu spielen, hätte ich mein Geld zurückverlangt. Immerhin handelt es sich hier um einen bindenden Vertrag. Blizzard bekommt Geld und will dafür ein Spiel liefern. Kann ich nicht spielen ist das im rechtlichen Sinne ein "Mangel" - und dann trete ich vom Vertrag zurück, weil Blizzard es ja offenbar nicht auf die Kette kriegt das Problem zu beheben.
Ich kann auch ehrlich gesagt nicht Blizzards Überraschung verstehen. Die kannten doch die Vorbestellerzahlen und dass die sich dann nicht auf die ersten 4-5 Wochen verteilen, sondern möglichst alle direkt spielen wollen war doch wohl klar. Gerade als so großer Konzern wie Blizzard sollte man es doch auf die Kette kriegen. Immerhin schaffen es CoD, Battlefield und die anderen Riesen ja auch.
Also bei mir hat Blizzard verspielt, aber ist mir auch eigentlich egal. Morgen ist immerhin Max Payne Release.


----------



## wurzn (31. Mai 2012)

nix geht  also für mich wars des. kann seit tagen nicht zocken. erst gehackt, jetzt der 2te feierabend und man kann nicht zocken. zeit fürn anderes game.


----------



## MisterSmith (31. Mai 2012)

Joerg2 schrieb:


> ...
> Kann ich nicht spielen ist das im rechtlichen Sinne ein "Mangel" - und dann trete ich vom Vertrag zurück, weil Blizzard es ja offenbar nicht auf die Kette kriegt das Problem zu beheben.
> ...


 Nein, deswegen juckt das Blizzard auch nicht, selbst wenn jemand auf die absurde Idee kommt wegen 60 Euro zu klagen, hätte derjenige keine Chance. Denn praktisch in allen Nutzungsbedingungen steht drin, dass dir das Spiel zwar zur Verfügung gestellt wird, aber du kein Anrecht darauf hast es spielen zu können, da der Account der zum Spielen benötigt wird nicht mit verkauft wird.

Deshalb können die auch Accounts sperren wie es ihnen beliebt, ab dann kann man das erworbene Spiel ja auch nicht mehr spielen.


----------



## Mothman (31. Mai 2012)

Wie? Geht immer noch nicht? Sauerei. Wollte jetzt eigentlich bald spielen.


----------



## SKATEATROUND (31. Mai 2012)

... bin inzwischen abgewandert von Diablo³. Habe diese gesamten Fehlermeldungen wegen der Server schon satt. Blizzard tut fast schon unerfahren - das kauft denen inzwischen niemand mehr ab! Herbe Enttäuschung!
Anno2070 ruft mich - muss also weg!


----------



## s3bish (31. Mai 2012)

Das Problem ist die Informationspolitik.
Niemand sagt uns (den Usern) etwas.

Wenn Blizzard gehackt würde - wir hätten Verständnis.
Wenn Blizzard unter schwer Unterbaufehlern des Battlenets 2.0 leiden würde - es wäre eine Zeit lang okay.

Aber es reagiert dort niemand adequat auf Fragen und die Wut der User wächst immer weiter. Offizielle Posts, wie "Wir arbeiten dran" in verschiedenen Varianten befriedigen niemanden! Gleich kommt jemand zur Diablo 3 lan, wenn das dann nicht läuft bin ich wirklich sauer.


----------



## Mothman (31. Mai 2012)

Mmh..ich kann mich zwar einloggen, aber beim "Laden der Heldenliste" passiert nichts mehr. Er will einfach die Liste nicht laden.
2 Tage schon nicht...fail.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Mai 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Mmh..ich kann mich zwar einloggen, aber beim "Laden der Heldenliste" passiert nichts mehr. Er will einfach die Liste nicht laden.
> 2 Tage schon nicht...fail.


bist Du sicher, oder erscheint leidiglich kein Held "sichtbar" ? Ich hatte auch mal den Fall, dass kein Held zu sehen war, aber bei "fortsetzen" ging es dann ganz normal weiter


----------



## Mothman (31. Mai 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> bist Du sicher, oder erscheint leidiglich kein Held "sichtbar" ? Ich hatte auch mal den Fall, dass kein Held zu sehen war, aber bei "fortsetzen" ging es dann ganz normal weiter


 Ne, wenn er am Anfang diese grünen Häkchen setzt...beim letzten Punkt "Lade Helden-Liste..." (oder so), da hängt er. 

EDIT:
gerade noch mal probiert...Ergebnis: Fehler 37.^^


----------



## Andyhero (31. Mai 2012)

Für alle Unwissenden unter euch UND für die PC Games:
Bei der Passwortabfrage wird nicht mal Groß- und Kleinschreibung beachtet.

Zum eigentlichen Thema: Blizzard hat sein Pulver verschossen, für mich war es nach SC2 das LETZTE Spiel von "denen".Wer mit solchen finanziellen Mitteln sowie Erfahrung ausgestattet ist HAT das Produkt für 60 € zu LIEFERN. 
In den ersten paar Tagen hatte ich noch einigermaßen verständnis, jetzt ist Schicht im Schacht - alle weiteren Blizzard Produkte werden gemieden.


----------



## sireristof1332 (31. Mai 2012)

ganz im ernst scheiss auf fehler 37... geh ich halt raus oder in die mukkibude...
Das spieln muss ja nicht der einzige lebensinhalt sein leute.


----------



## Schalkmund (31. Mai 2012)

Langsam finde ich es echt unter aller Sau. Das sowas in den ersten Tagen nach so einem großen Release gehäuft auftreten kann war mir klar und ich habs Blizzard auch nicht verübelt. Aber jetzt über zwei Wochen nach dem Release immer noch der gleiche Mist und auch keine Sicht auf Besserung. Wer weiß vielleicht schlagen wir uns in ein oder zwei Monaten immer noch mit dieser Scheiße rum. 

Langsam wäre mal eine kleine Entschädigung fällig, also Blizzard ich hab SC2 noch nicht, schreibt das mal meinem Acc gut.


----------



## moloch519 (31. Mai 2012)

2 wochen nach release immer noch server probleme sind 1. ein Armutszeugniss und 2. ein Offenbarungseid wie es um Blizzards Einstellung zu ihren Kunden steht. hauptsache das Geld ist in der Kasse. wir reden hier schließlich über eine firma mit reichlich Erfahrung im Online Gaming Berreich. Bleibt in Zukunft nur eins zu tun: Kauft keine Blizzard Games mehr. Ein solches desaster reicht.


----------



## Worrel (31. Mai 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> btw: kann man eigentlich Ausrütung und Gold zwischen seinen eigenen Charakteren verschieben? ^^


 Die Kiste in der Stadt ist charakterübergreifend. Du hast 2 Kisten: eine für Hard- und eine für "Soft"core.


----------



## Joerg2 (31. Mai 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Nein, deswegen juckt das Blizzard auch nicht, selbst wenn jemand auf die absurde Idee kommt wegen 60 Euro zu klagen, hätte derjenige keine Chance. Denn praktisch in allen Nutzungsbedingungen steht drin, dass dir das Spiel zwar zur Verfügung gestellt wird, aber du kein Anrecht darauf hast es spielen zu können, da der Account der zum Spielen benötigt wird nicht mit verkauft wird.
> 
> Deshalb können die auch Accounts sperren wie es ihnen beliebt, ab dann kann man das erworbene Spiel ja auch nicht mehr spielen.


 Das eine hat mit dem anderen nichts zu tun. 
Ich stimme dir ja zu, dass kein Mensch so wahnsinnig wäre, für 60€ einen Anwalt mit einem Stundenlohn von 100 und mehr zu beschäftigen. Theoretisch könnte er das aber. Die meisten Nutzungsbedingungen sind simplerweise 1:1 aus dem amerikanischen übersetzt. Somit finden viele Klauseln ohnehin in Deutschland keine Anwendung. 
So wird man dir auch keinen Strick draus drehen können, wenn du diese Nutzungsbedingungen nur kurz überfliegst und dann akzeptierst. In der Rechtssprechung ging man bisher davon aus, dass mehr als 1-2 Bildschirmseiten bereits unzumutbar lang sind. § 305c (überraschende Klauseln) schützt dich da vor Klauseln, die du im Normalfall nicht erwarten musst. Und der Normalfall ist eben kaufen - spielen - fertig. Aber ein nötiger Account heute schon Standard ist - ok - das müssten dann Gerichte entscheiden.
Eindeutig ist allerdings die sache mit dem Mangel. §434 Abs. 1 BGB definiert einen Sachmangel (zu unterscheiden von einem Rechtsmangel, etc.) so, dass eine Sache dann frei von Sachmägeln ist," wenn sie sich für die gewöhnliche Verwendung eignet und eine Beschaffenheit aufweist, die bei Sachen der gleichen Art üblich ist [...]". Und ich glaube, dass die gewöhnliche Verwendung von Diablo 3 zocken ist, darüber sind wir uns einig. Den Rücktritt vom Kauf wird man dann durch § 437 abs. 2 begründen.
Aber ich will jetzt nicht zu weit in die Juristerei gehen.
Klagen wird deswegen wohl niemand.


----------



## gorius1976 (31. Mai 2012)

Man man man, langsam wächst tief in mir der Hass...wenn mal nicht Fehler 37 ist, dann habe ich den Fehler 3007 und das kann es doch nicht sein. Wir sind zahlende Kunden und bekommen nicht das geleistet wofür wir unser Geld gelassen haben. Wenn mal jemand vergisst sein WoW-Acc zu bezahlen, dann wird das Spiel sofort zu gemacht, da wird nicht gefragt oder gewartet, aber wir müssen das so hinnehmen? 

Und wenn man sich an den Sup. wendet, dann wird man veräppelt weil man Win XP benutzt und nichts von Vista oder Win7 hält. Dies alles ist eine riesige Frechheit und alles, aber nicht Kundenfreundlich. 

PS.: Haben jetzt erfahren, das meine Art Internet (DSL per Sat) nicht von DIABLO 3 unterstützt wird. Diese Information wurde aber zu keinem Zeitpunkt bekanntgegeben. Vielleicht kann die PC Games Redaktion da mal forschen ob das wirklich so ist und was Gamer machen sollen die nun einmal keine andere Internetverbindung in Aussicht haben...


----------



## MisterSmith (31. Mai 2012)

@Joerg2
Bin jetzt zu Faul das Urteil bezüglich Verbraucherschutz gegen Steam heraus zu suchen, aber du wirst es leicht finden können. Die Rechtsprechung in Deutschland hat mit diesem Urteil klar entschieden.

Es stimmt zwar das manche Dinge in den AGBs nicht in Deutschland greifen, aber dafür haben sie aber extra einen Passus drinnen, durch den dann das nächstliegendere automatisch in Kraft tritt. Bei Software gelten zudem andere Regeln, da es in dem Sinne gar kein Kauf ist, sondern es wird einem im Grunde nur eine Lizenz verkauft.


----------



## Joerg2 (31. Mai 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> @Joerg2
> Bin jetzt zu Faul das Urteil bezüglich Verbraucherschutz gegen Steam heraus zu suchen, aber du wirst es leicht finden können. Die Rechtsprechung in Deutschland hat mit diesem Urteil klar entschieden.
> 
> Es stimmt zwar das manche Dinge in den AGBs nicht in Deutschland greifen, aber dafür haben sie aber extra einen Passus drinnen, durch den dann das nächstliegendere automatisch in Kraft tritt. Bei Software gelten zudem andere Regeln, da es in dem Sinne gar kein Kauf ist, sondern es wird einem im Grunde nur eine Lizenz verkauft.


 Einen solchen "Passus" gibt es nicht. Was du wahrscheinlich meinst ist die sogenannte "salvatorische Klausel". Die regelt in Verträgen wie AGBs, dass sollte ein Teil nichtig sein nicht gleichzeitig der gesamte Vertrag nichtig ist. Dies ist aber ohnehin in BGB § 306 geregelt.
Bezüglich Steam ist mir nur ein Urteil bekannt: Es regelt, dass der Verkauf von Accountgebundenen-Lizenzen rechtmäßig ist (auch "Half-Life-Urteil" genannt). Diese Lizenzen bedingen aber genauso, dass das Spiel auch spielbar sein muss. In diesem Fall ist es ja auch mit gültiger Lizenz und gültigem Account offenbar nicht möglich zu spielen - im Urteil wollte der Mann darauf klagen ein Spiel auch weiterverkaufen zu dürfen und so die Lizenz von einem Acc. auf einen anderen zu übertragen.
Sollte es noch ein anderes Urteil geben, lass ich mich da aber gerne eines besseren belehren - man lernt doch nie aus


----------



## MisterSmith (31. Mai 2012)

Von mir aus auch Klausel, bin kein Jurist. Habe aber dafür ein ganz gutes Gedächtnis. 


> Sollten eine oder mehrere Bestimmungen dieses Nutzungsvertrags von einem  zuständigen Gericht als ganz oder teilweise rechtsunwirksam angesehen  werden, so wird dadurch die Gültigkeit der übrigen Bestimmungen nicht  berührt. *An die Stelle der unwirksamen Bestimmungen tritt rückwirkend  eine inhaltlich möglichst gleiche Regelung, die dem Zweck der gewollten  Regelung am nächsten kommt.*


Steam Subscriber Agreement

Bezüglich des Urteils, wie gesagt zu faul und zu müde.


----------



## MisterSmith (1. Juni 2012)

So nachdem ich mir eine Tasse Kaffee einverleibt habe , habe ich jetzt nochmal geschaut, die Seite selbst mit der News zu dem Urteil ist nicht mehr vorhanden oder verschoben worden, es kommt jetzt ein 404 Fehler.
www.visualsource.de/nubreedv3/index.php

Aber ich hatte es zum Teil auch schon mal in einem anderen Beitrag zitiert.


> _"Der urheberrechtliche Grundsatz der Erschöpfung des Verbreitungsrechts wird nicht berührt, wenn der Berechtigte das von ihm geschaffene, auf DVD vertriebene Computerspiel so programmiert, dass es erst nach der online erfolgten Zuweisung einer individuellen Kennung genutzt werden kann..._


Hmm, scheint anscheinend doch zu Half-Life 2 zu sein, blöd das wenn ich nach _'Der urheberrechtliche Grundsatz der Erschöpfung'_ suche, auch noch per Google auf ein Urteil zu Microsoft stoße.
Deutsche Gerichte vervielfältigen ihre Urteile...


----------



## Worrel (1. Juni 2012)

Joerg2 schrieb:


> Diese Lizenzen bedingen aber genauso, dass das Spiel auch spielbar sein muss. In diesem Fall ist es ja auch mit gültiger Lizenz und gültigem Account offenbar nicht möglich zu spielen - ...


 Das ist so nicht richtig. Es ist definitiv spielbar - schließlich gibt es ja diverse Spieler, die Level 60 Charaktere haben.

Außerdem gibt es ja extra Klauseln in den AGB, die Wartungsarbeiten beinhalten.

Klar, daß die momentanen Zustände recht katastrophal sind - bei so einem Pillepalle Minihotfix Patch wie am Mittwoch (der war unter einer halben Minute runtergeladen und installiert) einen Großteil des Tages die Login Server offline oder überladen zu haben, ist schon eine Leistung. Und sich dann mit "_Die müssen ja alle den Patch runterladen und die AGB akzeptieren_" rauszureden, ist schon recht ulkig - wie soll das denn aussehen, wenn mal mehrere 100 MB downzuloaden sind (PvP Patch anyone?) - gibt's dann 'ne Woche Urlaub für die Server?
_(Musste man überhaupt die AGBs erneut bestätigen ...?)_

So schlimm das jetzt alles für den Spieler ist - genauso klar ist es, daß dies nicht die von Blizzard beabsichtigte Qualität bzw Quantität der Verfügbarkeit sein kann. Und da sie mit "_Diese Rekordverkaufzahlen konnten wir nicht erwarten_" ein gutes Argument auf ihrer Seite haben, sollten evtl. Gerichtsurteile auch relativ gering ausfallen.


----------



## MisterSmith (1. Juni 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> ...
> Klar, daß die momentanen Zustände recht katastrophal sind - bei so einem Pillepalle Minihotfix Patch wie am Mittwoch (der war unter einer halben Minute runtergeladen und installiert) einen Großteil des Tages die Login Server offline oder überladen zu haben, ist schon eine Leistung. Und sich dann mit "_Die müssen ja alle den Patch runterladen und die AGB akzeptieren_" rauszureden, ist schon recht ulkig - wie soll das denn aussehen, wenn mal mehrere 100 MB downzuloaden sind (PvP Patch anyone?) - gibt's dann 'ne Woche Urlaub für die Server?
> ...


 Auch wenn ich es ungern mache , aber da würde ich Blizzard in Schutz nehmen. Ich denke, gerade weil es so ein kleiner Patch ist, haben die dann vermutlich relativ viel auf die Server geladen.
Das wäre zumindest eine Erklärung dafür, weshalb es relativ lange gedauert hat, obwohl es nur ein kleiner Patch zum Download war.


----------



## 4coreAMD (1. Juni 2012)

*Onlinezwang bei D3 - Pech für Käufer - keine Verpflichtung seitens Blizzard ?*



> _
> 
> 
> McTrevor schrieb:
> ...


----------



## TheChicky (1. Juni 2012)

moloch519 schrieb:


> 2 wochen nach release immer noch server probleme sind 1. ein Armutszeugniss und 2. ein Offenbarungseid wie es um Blizzards Einstellung zu ihren Kunden steht. hauptsache das Geld ist in der Kasse. wir reden hier schließlich über eine firma mit reichlich Erfahrung im Online Gaming Berreich. Bleibt in Zukunft nur eins zu tun: Kauft keine Blizzard Games mehr. Ein solches desaster reicht.


 
Dieses Desaster gabs schon bei d2 und wow, und es werden nicht weniger sondern immer mehr, die ihre spiele kaufen


----------



## Vordack (1. Juni 2012)

Hui, Blizzard ist böse und hat es nur darauf abgesehen kurzzeitig von den Kunden Geld zu nehmen ohen irgendwelchen Support, geschweige denn Qualität zu liefern. Aus diesem Grund zählt WOW seit vielen Jahren auch zu den meistgespielten MMORPGs und deswegen hat Blizzard in Kennerkreisen den Ruf Bugfreie, qualitativ hochwertige Spiele zu veröffentlichen.

Aber schon klar, vielen gheht es wohl auf die Nüsse daß die neuesten Grafikfeatures nciht supported werden und ihr 8 Core CPU nicht voll ausgelastet ist.

Echt ihr Spaßvögel, was man hier liest grenzt schon dermassen an Volksverdummung daß es schon richtig weh tut. Denkt mal daran wenn euch das nächste mal was dummes passiert was nicht so geplant war.


----------



## blackdeathzc (1. Juni 2012)

die spieler werden einfach ohne vorwarnung aus dem spiel gekicked das schon mehrmals jetzt. selbst ne kurz system warnung das server in 5min runtergefahren wird ist zuviel verlangt. sehr ärgerlich für die leute die gerade im kampf sind. zeigt nur wie unprofessionell bei den gearbeitet wird. mal ganz abgesehen von den fehlermeldungen die schon längst hätten behoben werden sollen.
ich war auch sehr geduldig aber jetzt reichts echt!!!


----------



## Eidgenosse11 (2. Juni 2012)

Hahaha

Das geschieht euch allen so recht!  Wer den Onlinescheiss kauft und damit die Veränderung und Zerstörung unseres geliebten Hobbys vorantreibt dem gehört auch nebst schlecht  funktionierenden Servern die Ohren langgezogen.


----------



## Eidgenosse11 (2. Juni 2012)

Ich amüsier mich doch köstlich, du nicht auch? xD


----------



## Eidgenosse11 (2. Juni 2012)

wurzn schrieb:


> nix geht  also für mich wars des. kann seit tagen nicht zocken. erst gehackt, jetzt der 2te feierabend und man kann nicht zocken. zeit fürn anderes game.



Geil wirds erst wenn die Leute merken dass ohne AH gar nicht weitergespielt werden kann.


----------



## Eidgenosse11 (2. Juni 2012)

wind1945 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Leute das Spiel Diablo 3 ist von Blizzard/Aktivision und nicht von Blizzard North. Als ich das Spiel gekauft habe wusste ich, dass es massive Probleme geben wird.
> 
> Gruß


 
Warum hast dus dann gekauft? Leute gibts...


----------



## Xell1987 (2. Juni 2012)

Ich hoffe die Kacke ist so richtig am Dampfen, vielleicht gibts dann endlich einen Offline-Singleplayer


----------



## HammerBurger (2. Juni 2012)

Also meiner Meinung nach sollten die schnellstens einen Offline-Modus ins Spiel integrieren, weil sich das ganze immer mehr zur absoluten Katastrophe für Blizzard entwickelt...
Fehler 37 und 74 sind ja leider schon fast "normal" geworden. Nun kam bei mir noch hinzu, dass ich mich von Spanien aus ins Spiel
einloggen wollte und die daraufhin erst mal pauschal meinen Account gesperrt haben wegen "ungewöhnlicher Aktivitäten".
Ich musste mein Passwort zurücksetzen lassen, was sich allerdings wegen eines etwas übereifrigen Spam-Filters vom E-Mail-Account
als nicht so leicht herausstellte...  
Hat mich insgesamt viel Ärger und Schweiss gekostet. Mit Offline-Modus wär das nicht passiert....

Ansonsten rockt das Spiel


----------

